# Virginia and Carolina teams



## Rich Decker (Apr 11, 2006)

This seems like a good payday. I'll be cooking that weekend at Bristoi PA. I copied this from another site.  RD

Calling all Comp Teams! We need you at the Chesapeake Jubilee (Virginia Beach/Norfolk area). Coming up in May. The deposit is due by April 15 ($250). Last count they only had 8-10 teams! This is the 1st year for the comp. KCBS sanctioned.

Grand Champion $2000 and trophy
Reserve Grand Champion $1000 
and trophy
1st Place in each category $750 
and trophy
2nd Place in each category $400 
and trophy
3rd Place in each category $300 
and trophy
4th Place in each category $200 
and trophy
5th Place in each category $100 
and trophy

KCBS is telling the organizers that if they do not get enough teams KCBS will not sanction the event next year!

Come to Virginia - we need you! 

Here's the link to the site and application: http://www.chesapeakejubilee.org/bbq.html


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2006)

Dang, you could make some good money there!


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, they are really scrambling to get teams.  KCBS is going to pull their sanctioning for next year if they don't get enough teams this year.
Got my reg... just din't know yet if I can make it there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 11, 2006)

Thats the same weekend as Danville.  Bill's Grill will be in Danville.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 11, 2006)

Gary's Barbeque will be in Danville too.  Tell them that next year they need to move it to another weekend and they should get more interest.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Thats the same weekend as Danville.  Bill's Grill will be in Danville.



But the question is, will Bill be with Bill's Grill in Danville?  #-o


----------

